# Herbs and spices



## di reston (May 13, 2017)

Please can anyone help me out with the spices required to make Spicy Season-All and Steak House Pepper? I can't get them in Italy, and the ingredients mentioned on the bottles are too small to read for me!


Many thanks

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

My girlfriend swears by this and I've had it at her place and it's really good.
Just have to figure out how to attach it. attach didn't work  but copy & paste did... 

Magic Rub Seasoning Mix

Author: Shellie Deringer - SavingWithShellie.com
Serves: Makes about 2 cups
Ingredients
•	½ cup Paprika
•	¼ cup Kosher Salt
•	¼ cup Sugar
•	¼ cup Cumin
•	¼ cup Granulated Garlic
•	¼ cup Chili Powder
•	2 tablespoons Mustard Powder
•	2 tablespoons Ground Black Pepper
•	2 tablespoons Cayenne Pepper
Instructions
1.	In a medium bowl, combine all the ingredients and gently whisk together. Using a funnel, spoon the mixture into 4oz mason jars. Cover and seal.
2.	Rub steaks with Olive Oil then, generously coat with Magic Rub Seasoning. Marinate 1 hour before grilling.


----------



## msmofet (May 13, 2017)

I use this combination of spices for my all purpose seasoning. I use it on just about everything. Adjust amounts to your taste. I usually make layers of spices in a bottle till it looks like a good ratio then cover and shake to blend. Start small and taste till it's to your liking.

NOTE: Go easy on the peppers till you taste then adjust to your heat preference. 

Peep's All Purpose Seasoning 

Goya Adobo with pepper
Goya Adobo with lemon
Garlic powder 
Onion powder 
Cayenne 
Pride of Szeged Hungarian hot paprika 
Pride of Szeged Hungarian sweet paprika
Ground Pepper corns
Ground red pepper flakes
Salt
Smoked Paprika (optional)
Accent (MSG - optional)
Powdered vinegar (optional)


For pork or poultry add poultry seasoning 
For fish/seafood add Old Bay and/or lemon pepper


----------



## di reston (May 14, 2017)

Many thanks!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

